# Goat Droppings { Sticky }



## Cottage Cheese (Nov 24, 2009)

hello all,

I discovered some diarrhea in our goat/ chicken pen tonight. I am VERY worried! Our girls have free access to alfalfa hay, and they each get a scoop of sweet cob in the morning, and at night. They also eat some dirt in the pen. We have not ever vaccinated them, or given them wormer or minerals. They are 10 months old, and have been fine so far. I am going to our feed store to to see what the prices of mineral/ salt blocks. 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE RESPOND!!!!!

CC

ETA: It was light brown with whitish dots in it. I am going to check their gum's/ eyelids tomorrow if I can!!


----------



## mully (Nov 25, 2009)

Coccidiosis would be my guess ... I would use DiMethox 12.5% solution; it is a generic of Albon and much less expensive. Although Di-Methox 12.5% comes in both liquid and powder, the liquid is easier to dose properly.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree with the other poster.



10 mos and you haven't wormed them.  The worm load should be huge in these animals.  And no CDT shots?

You have trouble coming your way definitely.

I wouldn't be buying mineral blocks, I would be getting wormer and shots.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok: Here is my story. I am a 14 year old who has worked EXTREMELY hard to keep everyone healthy and happy; they have been perfectly fine so far. My sister has let them eat  chicken feed on the daily basis, when I tell her no. Could it be that?? I know that is is not good for them, we will have a group discussion about that. I have checked up on the fiasco farm site to see the medicines as well. I remove ALL feces from the pen every single day possible. The person we got them from did NOT vaccinate them, or give them wormer. We are looking into medicines now.

Please dont tell me that " The worm load should be huge in these animals." It causes me unreasonable stress that is unneeded. Right now I am looking for medicines, not lectures.

Both Mully and FarmerChick: thank you for the responses,

CC


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 25, 2009)

Only thing is that goats graze.  Any animal eating grass from the ground means direct possible worm content.    It is just the way it is with grazing animals.

10 mos and no worming means I am sure your animals have a good worm load in them.   Being younger they can handle it right now.  But very quickly the worm load will effect them....it is just the natural way of grazing animals.

So it truly is not unreasonable to be thinking their worm load is growing without some form of intervention to stop the parasites.

I don't want to cause stress......just that no worming or intervention of any kind to handle grazing animals worm loads means you are heading down a bad path.

Animals require basic care.  Worming and standard CDT shots are the basic care for a goat.   Without going overboard.

I didn't know you were so young.   You obviously take good care of yoru animals if you handle their cleaning and routine feedings with care.   

But in all fairness---basic worming and basic CDT shots should happen with young grazing animals.


It wasn't a lecture truly, it was common sense of what is needed to handle grazing animals and their vaccination schedule.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 25, 2009)

here is some basic info that might help


DIARRHEA

Diarrhea should not be considered an illness in and of itself but rather a symptom of other more serious health problems in goats. Before treating a goat for diarrhea, it is essential to determine why the animal is scouring. Administering a diarrhea-controlling medication can make the situation much worse. Slightly soft stool is sometimes the body's way of ridding itself of undesirable products through the purging effect of diarrhea. For example, one step in the treatment of Floppy Kid Syndrome involves the use of a laxative (Milk of Magnesia) to induce mild diarrhea so that the kid's body is rid of the stagnant toxic milk that has overloaded its digestive system.

There are four major causative agents of diarrhea in goats: bacteria, viruses, parasites, and management practices (overcrowding, poor sanitation, or nutritionally-induced problems).

Diarrhea can be the symptom of many different illnesses, including bloat, ruminal acidosis, laminitis/founder, copper deficiency, aflatoxin poisoning, anaphylactic shock, plant toxicity/poisoning, renal failure, selenium toxicity, coccidiosis, enterotoxemia (clostridium perfringens type C&D), salmonellosis, E. Coli infection, caprine herpes virus, heavy parasite infestation, and goat polio.

However, diarrhea is not always the result of an infectious disease. It can be nutritionally induced by overfeeding on milk or grain, by using poor-quality milk replacers, or by sudden changes in feeding schedules or in the type of feed being offered.

Neonatal Diarrhea Complex, which is the term used to describe diarrhea occurring in kids under one month of age, the cause of which may not ever be diagnosed, usually occurs during kidding season when extremes of weather take place . . . . excessive heat or cold or heavy rains. Kids less than one month of age do have not fully functioning immune systems, so diarrhea can take a heavy toll. Dehydration, acidosis, electrolyte depletion, and hypocalcemia (low blood sugar) can result. The kid becomes weak and can't stand, has a dry mouth and cold extremities, body temperature drops below normal, and the sucking response is often lost. Sick kids should be isolated from the herd, placed in sanitary facilities, and fed in containers that are up and off the ground to prevent further contamination. Administration of oral and subcutaneous electrolytes along with an appropriate broad-spectrum antibiotic is the recommended treatment.

Coccidia and/or worms usually are the cause of diarrhea in kids over one month of age. Both of these conditions are transmitted by fecal-to-oral contact and occur most frequently in intensive management situations where pens and troughs are not kept clean and dry and overcrowding exists.

Adult-onset diarrhea is less common than in kids, but nevertheless is quite possible. Overfeeding on grain (such as shell or cracked corn) can cause severe ruminal acidosis . . . literally shutting down the goat's digestive system . . . and can result in death. Heavy parasite loads can cause diarrhea in adult goats. Almost anything which negatively affects the proper functioning of the goat's rumen may cause scouring.

When a producer sees diarrhea in one of his goats, do not run for a bottle of Pepto-Bismol, Kaeopectate, or Scour Halt. First figure out what is causing the scouring, then treat appropriately. Use a rectal thermometer to take the goat's body temperature. Mix electrolytes (ReSorb or equivalent) and orally drench the animal to prevent dehydration. Administer electrolytes under the skin (subcutaneously) if the goat is already seriously dehydrated. Never use Immodium AD to control diarrhea in a goat. This product can stop the peristaltic action of the gut, bringing the digestive process to a halt, and death in not uncommon under such circumstances. If the scouring is slightly soft stool, let it run its course. When body temperature is above the normal range, use a fever medication and an antibiotic to control infection. Obviously, very watery diarrhea requires a different approach and much more intervention on the producer's part.

Producers should recognize diarrhea as a symptom of a more serious health problem and investigate further to find the cause before running for the Scour Halt bottle. Sometimes, but certainly not always, the diarrhea is helpful in clearing up what is wrong with the goat.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you FarmerChick for the information. I am going to check what could be going on, I will check the stool, and examine their eyelids. I found this wormer herbal mix on fiasco farm, have you had any experience with it?? I need to say though, I feed them in hanging plastic buckets, they have no access whatsoever to manure through their grain. Perhaps I should look for a different feed?? If you look on my other post " eye candy XD!!" you can see what they eat their hay out of... a small toy shoping cart.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Nov 25, 2009)

ETA: what is cdt shots??


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 26, 2009)

Grazing critters like goats, sheep, etc. are just prone to worms.  It is not something you can ever "just avoid" no matter how clean, how perfect their environment.......if it eats "off the ground" like grazing, mouthing dirt, etc....it is just going to happen.

Here is some goat medication info....
This is just an overview of some medications......CDT shot is in here and explains it.   Can be bought in the cataloge "Jeffers Livestock" in goat med category. 



GOAT MEDICATIONS & HOW TO USE THEM

Most medications used to treat goats, whether they are prescription or over the counter, are "off label" or "extra label" usage. Very little medication exists that has been specifically formulated for use on goats. Therefore, goat producers are always searching for new medications for their goats' health problems. Too much experimentation is going on with medications without the supervision of a qualified veterinarian. Compounding this situation is that in> many parts of this country, vets know little to nothing about treating goats. This column is written to try to overcome some of these problems.



A-180 (donofloxacin) - Vet prescription. Injectable respiratory antibiotic (Pfizer). Neither I nor my vet have been very pleased with this product. Nuflor and Excenel RTU (listed hereinbelow) have worked better for us.

Albon (Sulfadimethoxine 12.5%, or its generic equivalent) - These products are the drug of choice for preventing and treating Coccidiosis. Give orally undiluted to kids at a rate of 3-5cc and to adults at a rate of 5-10cc for five consecutive days. Mixing with drinking water as directed on the label is another option. Will not work with automatic waterers due to continual dilution of the product. Sick kids should be treated individually with oral dosing for five consecutive days. Buying the gallon jug is the most cost-effective purchase.

Banamine (FluMeglumine) - Vet prescription required. Anti-inflammatory that helps reduce fever, soothes irritation in the gastro-intestinal tract (gut) when diarrhea or other gut-related digestive illnesses occur, relieves pain and soreness associated with animal bites and other injuries. Should not be used but once daily except in severe cases where death is imminent, at which time the risk is worth the possible reward, because it builds up in vital organs and can cause permanent damage to the animal in the form of ulcerations in the digestive system. Dosage is 1 cc per 100 lbs. body weight IM, but can be used at a rate of 1/2 cc per 25-30 lbs body weight if necessary. A newborn kid with fever and diarrhea at Onion Creek Ranch would receive an injection of no more than 2/10 cc IM. Keeps best in hot climates when refrigerated. Never be without this medication.

Baytril 100 (Enrofloxacin 100 mg/ml) - Vet prescription. Baytril 100 (not Baytril 2.27%) is approved for use in livestock. Approved for use in cattle in certain circumstances. Usage in goats is "off-label" or "extra-label," but this antibiotic is being used on goats by some veterinarians. The appropriate IM dosage is 4 cc's per 100 lbs. of body weight for a minimum of 3 consecutive days. Do not use the single-use dosage; goats need consecutive-day application. This medication is very effective against gut-related illnesses and works synergistically (better together than individually) with SMZ (sulfadimethoxazine with trimethoprim). Some jurisdictions prohibit use of Baytril or Baytril 100 in any form (injectable or tablets) in food-production animals; check with your vet. If you have a sick goat on which no other antibiotic is working, Baytril 100 is the ultimate in effective antibiotics.

Biosol (Neomycin Sulfate) - Over-the-counter sulfa-based antibiotic for using with scouring kids and adults when Coccidiosis is not the underlying illness. Works effectively against E.Coli and other digestive-system bacterial infections. For kids, give 3 cc orally every 12 hours until diarrhea has stopped and feces is normal. For adult goats, use 5 cc to 10 cc orally and as directed for usage in kids. Do not overdose; constipation can result.

BoSe and MuSe - Vet prescriptions are required for both products. ( MuSe should not be used with goats; it is too strong and is a horse medication. Use BoSe with goats.) Injectable medication for selenium deficiency. Since selenium deficiency exists at different levels throughout the United States, it is critical to follow your veterinarian's directions on the usage of these products, as well as supplemental loose minerals containing selenium. See page 541 of Goat Medicine, by Dr. Mary Smith, for a map of the United States indicating areas of selenium deficiency. Most of the East Coast, down to Florida and westward through the Great Lakes region, plus the West Coast, including California and parts of Nevada and Idaho, are selenium deficient to different degrees. Selenium deficiency shows itself in goats most often in the form of weak rear legs in kids. Older goats look "pathetic," don't put on weight, have weak legs, and generally stay in poor condition and poor health. Selenium deficiency causes Nutritional Muscular Dystrophy (White Muscle Disease).


Selenium is toxic at low dosages, and the dosing margin of safety is narrow. The addition of selenium to feed is controlled by US law. In some areas, producers only need to provide loose minerals containing selenium. In other regions, selenium injections are necessary. When injections are required, they are usually given at birth and again at one month of age (one-half cc IM). Pregnant does usually receive injections four to six weeks before kidding, and bucks usually are vaccinated twice a year. Adult dosage of BoSe is 2-1/2 cc per 100 lbs bodyweight given IM. It is critical that producers understand that selenium supplements must be determined and supervised by your veterinarian because selenium levels vary widely across the USA.

C&D Antitoxin - Over-the-counter made-for-goats product that can be safely used for many problems. Severe diarrhea in very young kids, toxicity caused by plants, poisons (bites, overeating disease, bloat, ruminal acidosis, and ingestion of toxic sustances like azaleas and antifreeze are several examples), one of the products administered to combat Floppy Kid Syndrome . . . these are a few of the applications of this very versatile product which is almost impossible to overdose. This product provides short-term protection (about 12 hours) but works quickly towards solving the immediate problem. Follow label directions. Always have this product on hand; there is no substitute for it. Must be refrigerated. C&D Antitoxin negates any protection previously given by the CD/T vaccine. Therefore, the producer must wait for at least five days after completion of C&D Antitoxin therapy and re-vaccinate the animal with the initial CD/T injection and the booster 30 days thereafter. This is extremely important to remember.

CD/T (Clostridium Perfringens Types C&D & Tetanus Toxoid - Tetanus Toxoid)- Over-the-counter made-for-goats product to provide long-term protection against overeating disease (types C&D) and tetanus. Newborn kids and newly-purchased animals should be vaccinated with 2 cc (kids at one month of age) and then a second vaccination should be given 30 days later (kids at two months of age). Two injections 30 days apart are required in order to provide long-term protection. Annually thereafter, one injection of 2 cc per animal will renew the protection. Give SQ. Do not be surprised if it makes a knot at the injection site. This is the body's reaction to the vaccination, and in most cases, it eventually goes away. Colorado Serum makes a CD/T vaccine called Essential 3+T that does not cause injection site reactions and is therefore highly recommended. CD/T is one of the few medications which is not based upon body weight. Every goat, from one month of age up to the biggest buck, should receive 2 cc SQ. Must be stored under refrigeration.

Colostrum Replacers and Supplements - Do not confuse these two types of products. Newborns must have colostrum during the first hours after birth. If the dam is colostrum deficient, the producer must use a colostrum replacer. The best colostrum replacer is frozen colostrum taken from does on your property who have already kidded. This colostrum will have the antibodies needed to provide the kids the needed immunity to the infectious organisms present in your particular location. If you don't have a supply of frozen colostrum, then you must use a commercially-prepared goat colostrum replacer (*not* "supplement"). *A reminder: Do not use colostrum or colostrum replacer beyond the first 48 hours of the kid's life. Switch to goat's milk or goat's milk replacer. Colostrum has already done its job for the newborn after 48 hours and the kid's body can better digest goat's milk.

CoRid (amprollium) - Over-the-counter product for preventing and treating eliminating coccidiosis. Comes in granular packets and gallon liquid. This product is a thiamine inhibitor, and most professionals are recommending against it use. Albon or its generic equivalent Sulfadimethoxine 12.5% is preferred over CoRid. However, if you must use CoRid, buy the gallon liquid and maintain better control over dosages. Follow package directions. Rule of Thumb: For prevention of coccidia, use 2 oz. per 15 gallons of water; for treatment, use 3 oz. CoRid per 15 gallons of water. Limit the goats' water supply to one source and treat for five consecutive days. For animals severely infected with the coccidia parasite, mix 1 oz CoRid in 5 oz. water and orally drench the sick goats twice a day for five consecutive days; kids should receive 20-40 cc of this mixture twice a day, while adults should receive 40-80 cc. This is a higher-than-label dosage but what it takes to control coccidia in goats. Use Thiamine (Vitamin B1) daily when using CoRid.

Dewormers, Feed-based - Feed-based dewormers are not effective, in this writer's studied opinion. Dewormers are dosed based on bodyweight; there is no accurate way to do this with feed-based dewormers. Further, the goat needing the dewormer the worst will also be the least aggressive goat who will get less feed, therefore a lower dosage of the feed-based dewormer.

Dexamethosone - Vet prescription. Cortico-steroid. Use sparingly, with great care, and preferably under the direction of a vet. Dex has bad side effects. Used for swelling and inflammation once infection is under control. Do not use if broken bones exist, because it interferes with bone repair. Can induce labor, so do not use on pregnant does. Used to induce labor in pregnant does when the slow introduction of labor over a 48-to-72 hour period is desired (example: Ketosis). Dex interferes with the functioning of the goat's immune system. Usage of this drug must be tapered off slowly; serious problems can occur if Dex is given in large amounts and then suddenly stopped. Tapering off over five days is a normal procedure, i.e. reducing the dosage each day for five consecutive days. Dosage varies depending upon the problem being treated. Keeps best in hot climates when refrigerated.

Dextrose Solution (50%) - Although this is an over-the-counter IV product in a bottle, use 50% Dextrose Solution with weak newborns by slowing dropping one or two cc in the mouth and under the tongue for quick energy. Can be mixed half and half with water and offered short-term to weak goats or kids who are either having trouble digesting milk or have overeaten on milk (Floppy Kid Syndrome) and need to be taken off milk for several days until the toxicity caused by undigested milk has been removed from their bodies.

Diatomaceous Earth (DE) - This product is being used by some producers as a "natural" dewormer. There currently exists great controversy over DE; users are believers of an almost religious fervor. This writer has been unable to find any scientific evidence of DE's effectiveness in controlling internal parasites. It is somewhat effective on external parasites (flies). Every controlled test done to determine efficacy of this product in killing internal parasites (worms) in goats has failed. If a producer chooses to use DE as a food additive, make certain that "food-grade" DE is purchased and use DE in conjunction with an ethical (commercially-produced) deworming product. Check fecal samples regularly for worms while using DE.

Dopram - Vet prescription. Eliminates respiratory distress in newborns caused by troubled births, including C-sections. Drop 2/10 cc under kid's tongue immediately upon birth to stimulate lung activity. Use on "pulled" kids since the normal squeezing of the body during the delivery process is altered. This liquid medication keeps best under refrigeration.

Draxxin (tulothromycin) - Vet prescription. Injectable respiratory antibiotic. Very expensive product that purports to be a one-time-only usage antibiotic. Because goats have the fastest metabolism of all ruminants, they need to be dosed daily. Nuflor and Excenel RTU given daily work in my herd and are far less expensive.

Electrolytes, Oral (ReSorb or equivalent) - Over-the-counter product packaged in powered form. For rehydrating sick animals, regardless of age. Can be used as an oral drench, put into baby bottles for kids to suck, or mixed in drinking water. Each packet should be mixed with 1/2 gallon warm water. Use in conjunction with Lactated Ringers Solution on extremely dehydrated kids or adults. Store in a cool, dry place. Never be without this product.

Entrolyte - (Do not mistakenly purchase Entrolyte HE). Over-the-counter oral calf nutrient product packaged in powdered form. Like Re-Sorb, Entrolyte is made by Pfizer and packaged similarly. However, unlike ReSorb (which both sides of the package have to be mixed together with water), each side of the two-sided Entrolyte packet is useable on its own. For rehydrating and providing nutrition to sick goats who are not ruminating or otherwise not eating. Contains 13+% protein in addition to electrolytes. Stomach tube this complete feed for goats off-feed. A 100 lb goat needs one gallon of fluids daily. Start slowly, dividing the dosages into two to four dosings. NOTE: As of January 2008, this product is no longer available from Pfizer. REPLACEMENT PRODUCT: Mix a package of electrolytes such as ReSorb or equivalent amount of Bounce Back and add 8 to 12 oz milk replacer. For pregnant does also add 1 tablespoon Rebound from Springbriar Farms; contact Paulette Wohnoutka in Humansville Missouri (registry@pedigreeinternational.com) to obtain this product. 

Epinephrine - Now a prescription product (used to be available over-the-counter). Used to treat Shock. Very inexpensive. Never be without it. Always have it on hand when giving injections. You will not have time to go get it. Dosage is 1 cc SQ or IM per 100 pounds body weight.

Essential 3+T - Over-the-counter vaccine for prevention of overeating disease and tetanus. By Colorado Serum. Highly recommended for not causing injection-site reactions.

Excenel RTU - Prescription injectable antibiotic. Ready-to-use equivalent of Naxcel. Effective against respiratory and urinary tract infections. Dose daily at 3 cc per 100 lbs bodyweight. Day One: dose twice 12 hours apart. Days 2 through 5: dose once every day. This writer prefers Excenel RTU's usage with kids, but it is useful with goats of all ages.

Ferrodex 200 iron injection - Injectable iron supplement for treating anemia. Interchangeable with Red Cell or Lixotinic.

Fleet's Enemas - Over-the-counter product that is also useful for constipation and toxicity reactions to clean out the intestinal tract. If a doeling is born with her vagina turned inside out, use a children's Fleet's enema (or generic equivalent) to move her bowels for the first time ("pass her plug") and the vagina will return to its proper position. Make sure to put the enema into the rectal opening . . . not the vagina.

Formalin (10% buffered formaldehyde) - Classified as a disinfectant, this product works well when injected into CL abscesses and also is very effective in treating hoof rot/hoof scald. See this writer's articles on these topics on the Articles page for usage and dosing instructions.

Fortified Vitamin B Complex - Over-the-counter product. This product can be used interchangeably with Thiamine when Thiamine alone is needed since it has 100 mg/mL thiamine in it. Products without "fortified" in the label have inadequate levels of thiamine present. If such products must be used, then the dosage must be increased to achieve a thiamine level of 100 mg/mL. Example: If the product has only 25 mg/mL, then the dosage given must be four times the "fortified" product's amount. B vitamins are water soluble; a healthy rumen produces B vitamins daily. B vitamins may be given to any sick goat. Use thiamine dosage.

Gentamycin Sulfate - Injectable prescription antibiotic. Not authorized for use in all jurisdictions in food animals due to concern for antibiotic build-up in meat. Mixed in equal parts with Dexamethazone and Sterile Water, the resulting product is a very effective eye spray for treating Pinkeye. Do not use on ulcerated eyes.

Gentosin Spray - Topical prescription spray useful in treating non-ulcerated eyes having Pinkeye. See Gentamycin Sulfate.

GoatADE - Oral quick energy supplement for stressed and/or off-feed goats. This product is sold by Register Distributing. Contains many of the vitamins, minerals, and nutrients that a sick goat requires to survive its illness. Superior to NutriDrench. Mixes well with propylene glycol and mineral oil for flavored dosing.

Immodium AD - Do NOT use this anti-diarrheal with goats.. It can stop the peristaltic action of the gut, causing rapid and painful death.

Ivomec 1% injectable dewormer - Over-the-counter product for eliminating stomach worms. This clear liquid works best if used orally at a rate of 1 cc per 50 lbs. body weight. Do not under-dose. Store at cool temperature and keep out of sunlight. Achieves a quicker "kill" via oral dosing. Also used in treatment of Meningeal Deerworm Infection. Clear dewormers do not kill tapeworms.

LA 200, Maxim 200, Biomycin (oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml) - Over-the-counter broad-spectrum antibiotic. Thick (use an 18 gauge needle and give SQ over the ribs) and may sting. Oxytretracycline 200 mg/mL must be used to treat abortion "storms." No vaccines are available to treat abortion diseases in goats and no off-label vaccines are effective in preventing abortion diseases in goats. Oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is the goat producer's only choice. Also used to treat Pinkeye, even in pregnant does, because an abortion-causing organism can cause one strain of Pinkeye. Used both injectably for all Pinkeye and topically (in non-ulcerated eyes) for Pinkeye. Effective in treating hoof rot/hoof scald infections. Use 1 cc per 20 lbs. body weight SQ daily for a minimum of five consecutive days. The non-sting version of oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is called Biomycin. Oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is sold under several brand names; check the content label for correct 200 mg/ml strength. Turns a dark red when opened and air enters the bottle, but if kept under controlled climatic conditions and used before the expiration date, it should work fine.

Lactated Ringers Solution - Vet prescription. For rehydrating kids and young goats. Comes in IV bag but use SQ. Using a 60 cc syringe with an 18 gauge needle attached, draw up LRS, warm in a pot of water, check temperature as you would a bottle of milk for proper heat, and inject 30 cc under the skin (SQ) at each shoulder. Can be used several times a day until the goat's electrolytes are in balance. Will be absorbed by the goat's body very quickly if dehydration is present. Never be without this inexpensive life-saving product. Can be used in conjunction with oral electrolytes (ReSorb). Refrigerate when storing.

Lixotinic - This over-the-counter oral dog product can be purchased at feed stores and mail-order houses. Used in the treatment of severe anemia. Severe anemia is normally the result of a heavy worm load. Lixotinic should be administered daily via mouth for at least one week in no less than three cc amounts for an average-sized goat.

Lutalyse -- Prescription injectable. Used to cycle does into heat or induce abortion in doe accidentally bred to wrong buck. Give 2 cc on the seventh (7th) day after observed breeding. Do not repeat.

Micotil - Never use Micotil with goats. This cattle antibiotic causes heart attack and death in goats -- and quickly too.

Milk of Magnesia - Over-the-counter laxative product that is u - seful for constipation and toxicity reactions (to move toxic materials through and out of the body), including bloat, overeating disease, and Floppy Kid Syndrome. Use as oral drench at a rate of 15 cc per 60 lbs. body weight every four to six hours until the feces goes from normal to clumpy then back to normal 'pills.' Always keep the animal hydrated with electrolytes (ReSorb or equivalent) when using Milk of Magnesia or other laxatives. Keep MoM on hand at all times.

Mineral Max (MinMax) - Vet prescription. Cobalt-blue colored injectable liquid that must be used very sparingly in goats suffering from severe mineral deficiencies. Overdosing is easy.

Mineral Oil - Over-the-counter laxative product. Because mineral oil has no taste, a goat's throat does not recognize mineral oil as a substance to be swallowed; this product can easily be aspirated into the lungs. Must be stomach tubed. If stomach tube is not immediately available, mix mineral oil with GoatADE to flavor it and very carefully and slowly orally drench it into the goat's mouth. 

Molasses/Karo Syrup - Use orally with kids when quick energy is needed. Can be substituted for propylene glycol when treating ketotic does. 

Kopertox - Over-the-counter product for hoof rot and hoof scald. Blue-green liquid for topical application as a "liquid bandage." Applied topically to the hoof and used in conjunction with Oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml injections.

Naxcel (ceftiofur sodium) - Vet prescription. Broad-spectrum antibiotic used primarily at Onion Creek Ranch for respiratory illnesses (pneumonia). Comes in two bottles . . . one bottle contains a powder which must be kept refrigerated even while in powder form, and the other bottle is sterile water. When the two are mixed, they keep for only seven days. Draw syringes in dosages of 1/2 cc, 1 cc, 2 cc, and 3 cc, put needle caps on them, place the filled syringes in a ziplock bag, label and date it, and put the bag in the freezer. Syringes thaw quickly, but hold the needle cap upright, because the medication will settle into the needle cap and will be lost when the needle cap is removed. . Dosages on the bottle are insufficient for goats. If newborn kids have respiratory distress or E.Coli infections, they must receive a minimum dosage IM of 1/2 cc daily for five consecutive days. A 100 pound goat needs at least 5-6 cc of Naxcel IM over the five-day course of treatment. This writer no longer uses Naxcel but instead uses Excenel RTU, the ready-to-use equivalent product that doesn't require refrigeration or mixing.

Nuflor (florfenicol) - Vet prescription. Excellent respiratory antibiotic that is also used to try to prevent mastitis from becoming systemic. This writer tends to use Nuflor on adults and Excenel RTU on kids, but they are interchangeable. Administered IM every day for a maximum of five injections. This is a very thick liquid, so use Luer Lock syringes, or the needle may blow off the syringe, wasting the medicine. Dosage is 3 cc per 100 lbs bodyweight and is administered for five consecutive days; kids should receive no less than 1/2 cc. Keeps best under refrigeration in warm climates. NOTE: Because goats have the fastest metabolism of all ruminants, off-label medications that state every-other-day usage or one-time usage do not work. Goats must have daily administrations of medications.

Oxytocin - Vet prescription. Used at Onion Creek Ranch when a doe kids and does not pass her afterbirth. Must be used before the cervix closes (within approximately five hours after kidding). Causes contractions that expel the afterbirth. This is not a comfortable experience for the doe, so use it sparingly. Dosage is 1.5 cc per 100 lbs. body weight. In warm climates, keeps best when refrigerated.

Penicillin, Benzathine (long-acting penicillin - This over-the-counter antibiotic has been overused for years and is no longer effective against some illnesses. Dosage is 5 cc per 100 lbs. body weight IM for five consecutive days. Must be refrigerated. Do NOT use this type of penicillin when Listeriosis or Goat Polio is the suspected illness.

Penicillin, Procaine (300,000 IU) - Procaine Penicillin must be used in high dosages in conjunction with Thiamine (Vitamin B1) in the treatment of Listeriosis and Goat Polio. Also is used to treat infection resulting from injuries, bites, and after difficult birthings. Over-the-counter product. Must be refrigerated. Always have this product on hand.

Pepto Bismol (pink bismuth) - Over-the-counter product to help with irritation/distress caused by diarrhea in both kids and adults. Use up to 2 cc every four to six hours for newborns; 5 cc for kids approaching one month old; as much as 10 to 15 cc for adults. Before using Pepto-Bismol when diarrhea is present, first determine the cause of the problem. See my article on Diarrhea on my website's Articles page: http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com. <http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com. /> Follow up with oral ruminant probiotics to repopulate the gastro-intestinal tract (gut) with live bacteria needed for digestion. Do not use Immodium AD to control diarrhea in goats; it can stop the peristaltic action of the gut and cause death.

Pneumonia Vaccine (Mannheimia Haemolytica Pasteurella Multocida Bacterin - Over-the-counter injectable pneumonia vaccine by Colorado Serum. Made for goats. Requires two initial injections of 2 cc each 30 days apart for all young goats and any new purchases brought onto the property, then booster annually thereafter. Follow bottle directions. Give first injection at one month of age in conjunction with first deworming and first CD/T vaccination. Repeat at two months of age, then annually thereafter. Dosage is 2 cc for all goats, regardless of age, sex, weight, or breed. Never be without this valuable product.

Polyserum or Bovi Sera - Over-the-counter injectable immune system boosters. Given SQ. Advisable to use with any ill goat.

Primor - Vet prescription. Oral sulfa-based antibiotic. Tablets sized by weight of animal for gut-related infections, including Coccidiosis. Tablets are scored for easy breaking to fit appropriate weight of sick animal. Primor 120 is for 5-15 lb goats; Primor 240, 10-30 lb goats; Primor 600, 25-50 lb goats; and Primor 1200, 50-100 lb goats. Give two times the appropriate weight's dosage the first day, and then dose to the goat's weight for the next 9 consecutive days.

Probiotics, Oral - Over-the-counter oral ruminant gel which should be used in conjunction with antibiotic therapy, treatment for diarrhea (scours), and when shipping goats. Take along several tubes and administer it to each animal at least once per day during the journey. Helps lessen stress and settle the stomach. Probios is a well-known brand name, but Register Distributing in Wade, North Carolina sells the best probiotic. It is called Goat Guard Probiotic and can be purchased at http://www.goatsupplies.com <http://www.goatsupplies.com/> or call 1-888-310-9606. Register Distributing has a new version available called Synguard Probiotic. Keep refrigerated in warm climates.

Propylene Glycol - Over-the-counter clear oily liquid for ketosis in does. Provides quick energy. Comes in one-gallon containers. Use 50-60 cc twice a day for an average-sized adult doe until she begins eating again. Administer orally very slowly and best if mixed with GoatADE for flavor so the goat can taste it and know to swallow. If this product is not available, use molasses or Karo syrup. Freezes at temperatures well above 32*F, so store indoors under controlled temperature.

Rally or Recover - Injectable antihistamine for toxicity problems.

Red Cell - Over-the-counter oral iron supplement made for horses. Use in treating anemia. Interchangeable in usage with Lixotinic or Ferrodex 100 iron injections.

Safeguard (Panacur) dewormer - Another "white" dewormer. Currently worthless in killing stomach worms in most areas, despite claims on label. Does kill tapeworms.

Spectam Scour Halt - Over-the-counter sulfa-based antibiotic product to control diarrhea in kids. Scour Halt is a pig scour medication which works well on goat kids. Usage with adult goats may cause cessation of peristaltic action of the gut and possible death. Follow label directions when pumping this pinkish-red liquid into the goat's mouth. Follow up with oral ruminant gel to repopulate the gut with live bacteria necessary for food digestion.

Sterile Water - Amazingly, this product is a prescription. Used in mixing medications.

Sulfadimethoxazine with Trimethoprim (SMZ) - Sulfa-based oral prescription antibiotic. Available in both liquid and tablets. Use to treat watery diarrhea and other gut-related illnesses. Used with Baytril 100, SMZ is synergistic (better than by itself) in treating E Coli and other difficult to cure infections.

Synergized DeLice or generic equivalent - Over-the-counter product. Permethrin is the active ingredient in this oily product which should be applied along the backbone from base of neck to base of tail. (This back drench works on goats because external parasites are the target; back drenches don't work for treating internal parasites such as stomach worms.) Follow the directions carefully, and do not use on kids under one month old. Safe for pregnant does. Maximum application is three ounces per animal, regardless of weight. Use a discarded permanent squeeze bottle to apply this product; beauty shops will save them for you. The bottle tip is just the right size. For kids under one month of age who have lice, use a kitten-safe or puppy-safe powdered flea control product or carefully apply 5% Sevin dust. These products contain pyrethrins, which are much safer for very young animals.

Tagamet - Over-the-counter product. Use in conjunction with Primor for gut-related pain resulting from illnesses like coccidiosis. Dosage is one half of a Tagamet HR200 (200 mg) for 3-5 days.

Terramycin - Over-the-counter product. Opthalmic ointment used to treat Pinkeye, particularly in ulcerated eyes. 

Tetanus Antitoxin - Over-the-counter product for immediate and short-term protection against tetanus (lockjaw). Tetanus is fatal if not promptly treated. Comes in single-dose vials; use the entire vial IM for adults; cut it back proportionately for kids. No sooner than five days after this medication is last used, the producer will have to re-vaccinate with tetanus toxoid or CD/T (the complete two-injection series given 30 days apart) to reinstate long-term protection. Keep refrigerated. 

Theodur - Vet prescription. Often used when bronchitis exists to clear air passages. Precise dosage is not known for goats, but this writer has, under vet direction and supervision, use 1/2 tablet per day on a 15-20 pound kid. Theodur suppresses the appetite; the producer must make sure that the animal is kept hydrated.

Thiamine (Vitamin B1) - Vet prescription. Used in conjunction with large dosages of antibiotics to treat listeriosis and goat polio, diseases which demand veterinary assistance or death is highly likely. Moldy feed and hay cause these illnesses. Dosage is 1 cc per 35 pounds bodyweight up to three times per day IM, SQ, or orally. Keeps best in warm climates when refrigerated.

ToDay (cephapirin sodium) Over-the-counter product for mastitis treatment in lactating does. Milk out the bad milk/pus/blood and infuse one tube of To-Day into each infected udder for a minimum of two consecutive days. Use the alcohol wipe provided to clean the teat thoroughly before infusing medication to avoid introducing new bacteria into an already-infected udder.

ToMorrow (cephapirin benzathine) - Over-the-counter product for mastitis treatment in dry does. 

Triple Antibiotic Opthalmic Ointment - Vet prescription. Use topically to treat Pinkeye, particularly in ulcerated eyes.

Tylan 200 (tylosin) - Over-the-counter antibiotic for respiratory problems. Use 1 cc per 25 lbs. body weight for five consecutive days intramuscularly (IM). Keeps best in warm climates when refrigerated. The prescription products Nuflor and Excenel RTU are far more effective than Tylan 200.

Valbazen - Over-the-counter "white" dewormer. Causes abortion in pregnant does at certain points in the pregnancy (very high risk of abortion if used in first trimester of pregnancy). For safety, never use on pregnant does. "White" dewormers kill tapeworms. Dosage is 1 cc per 25 lbs. bodyweight given orally.

Vitamin B-12 - Vet prescription. This red-colored injectable liquid is essential for use with goats who are anemic from worms or stressed from just about any illness. Administer 2 cc per 100 lbs. body weight. Keeps best refrigerated.


_________________

Hope some of that helps.   CDT shots are given 1 month after goats are born.  It sets them up for a healthier life definitely.

Kinda like puppies need certain wormers and vaccinations when they are born and people usually take them to the vet, well the goat needs the basic worming and CDT shots to ensure a healthy outlook for them also.



I personally don't use natural wormers right now.   I have a large herd of goats and have always used chemcial wormers for control...which has worked fine for me at this point.

There is nothing wrong with a treat or 2 for goats obviously, but I would be feeding a basic goat chow from the feed store.  Chicken feed won't hurt them but a basic goat feed would be ideal because it does cover all their nutritional requirements.....kinda like you wouldn't feed bird seed to a dog...lol---you don't want to feed anything but goat chow to a goat..lol


----------



## mully (Nov 26, 2009)

Farmer Chick ...what a great med list ...I printed it out as I think it is really complete.... Thanks


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 26, 2009)

Here is one of the MOST insightful and informative websites about goats and what they need from birth to death.

www.tennesseemeatgoats.com

Go to Health, Nutrition  and Management Articles section
right hand side, 3/4 way down the side


everything you need is right there in all articles.  bookmark it---I learned about goats when I first started farming goats from this website.

It was invaluable to me and saved many a goat and I learned....learned what they truly require.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Nov 26, 2009)

This is such a wonderful list!! I printed it out as well . I did their FAMCHA this morning; they both were pink to light pink.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 26, 2009)

Great meds list. Thanks!


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 26, 2009)

light pink eyelids means they are heading into worm load troubles.
(usually....)

eyelids should truly be bright pink for optium health.

but you will handle it......light pink to pale pink is to be avoided of course and you will get them wormed and all should be fine to keep them on a vaccination schedule.


----------



## warthog (Nov 26, 2009)

Farmer Chick,

Great Meds list I have copied it for future reference.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 26, 2009)

yea it is nice to have that list when you "sometimes" aren't sure what to give.   helps me alot also.


----------

